# AuSable TR



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Headed up the AuSable this past weekend. Had fun catching a slew of brook trout, and a couple browns, but nothing big. I even switched over to a big chunky zoo cougar the last day to try and coax out the big 'uns.










I attempted to float/fish in my new canoe, which didn't work out so well, but was still fun.









My wife actually ended up with the biggest fish of the trip...









It was definitely nice to get out on some real trout water.


----------



## misfit1III8 (Jul 11, 2009)

beautiful fish!!! throw some heavy chains in that boat and drag'em along.. that ought to help a bit


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

the "draggin chains" comment has to be a joke right?


----------



## riverhntr1 (Jun 21, 2008)

no, to drag a chain is a common practice in that river. slows the boat down and keeps the nose going down stream.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Dragging an anchor down the middle of any river is bad, bad stuff. nothing like scouring the river bottom because you want to slow your drift... I use a chain anchor on my boat but I NEVER drag it on purpose... just use it to hold the boat at a stop...

Please to anybody reading this who doesn't already know - do not drag anchors to slow a drift. Bad form.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

I was up there last week. I did a float from Gates to Wakeley , caught one Rain Bow I think he was cousin to yours. The DNR was doing a survey in front of the lodge and came up with fish in the 24 inch class. You know the place, right by the fence where all the wood is.
I used ants both black and cinnamon in a size 14 and 16. I think the only time you get a good size fish is at night. Maybe next year I can do a night float......


----------



## riverhntr1 (Jun 21, 2008)

abstract_72 said:


> Dragging an anchor down the middle of any river is bad, bad stuff. nothing like scouring the river bottom because you want to slow your drift... I use a chain anchor on my boat but I NEVER drag it on purpose... just use it to hold the boat at a stop...
> 
> Please to anybody reading this who doesn't already know - do not drag anchors to slow a drift. Bad form.


 
Nobody is talking about dragging an anchor. What we are talking about is dragging a chain about two feet long behind the boat. you are toally missing what we are talking about. Dragging three pounds of chain that is almost impossible to get hung up does little to nothing to the bottom.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

abstract_72 said:


> the "draggin chains" comment has to be a joke right?


Been done for generations. Think you could stop one of those 20+' wooded jobbies with just a pole?


----------



## misfit1III8 (Jul 11, 2009)

abstract_72 said:


> the "draggin chains" comment has to be a joke right?


Not a joke at all..

Tell some of the boys that run and have been runnin' an AuSable River boat for years not to be dragging chains and see what they have to say..


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

ok I missed the point I guess...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

abstract_72 said:


> ok I missed the point I guess...


Doesn't make it right, but...

Probably less invasive then guys trampling gravel during the salmon/trout/steelhead spawn

Or mudmotors flying through a marsh


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

yeah it's cool if that's how they do it - I did not intend to hijack this thread...

Nice looking fish flyfishinchristian!


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey, I'm glad to generate some conversation...

And if it is a norm, maybe I need to try it because I was spending more time trying to avoid logs than anything else.

How big/ how many are we talking about here?


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

I did some searching and found out this has been discussed here before. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1201919

And on the internet I found a web page where a guy talked about tricking out his canoe for fishing:

http://www.riverbassin.com/site/2009/08/tricking-out-a-solo-canoe-for-fishing/

I think I may need to stop into my local Tractor Supply Company.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I set up several of my canoes pretty much the same way

On the last one, I used a sailing pulley and attached it to the stern deck with one of those zig-zag type cleats at the helm seat. More rope, more drag.

The old-style window weights also work quite well, although they are brittle and will break eventually, especially in rocks. Chain is cool though. With a shackle you can add another length for faster water

Using chain will help keeping the canoe pointing downstream, however sharper bends will require some correction since it will push you to the outside where more than likely you want to fish


----------



## misfit1III8 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have considered the Stinger anchor system for my kayak but I need to find out how easily it can be removed. Many places I fish I pull my kayak on a carrier through the woods to get to places that most people dont. Whereas it would be great if I did nothing but river fish.

http://goldendrake.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3&zenid=nalfrnglhbt034ocsu5kgbpkc1


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

misfit1III8 said:


> I have considered the Stinger anchor system for my kayak but I need to find out how easily it can be removed. Many places I fish I pull my kayak on a carrier through the woods to get to places that most people dont. Whereas it would be great if I did nothing but river fish.
> 
> http://goldendrake.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3&zenid=nalfrnglhbt034ocsu5kgbpkc1



I saw the stinger on an episode of Michigan out-of-doors and it looked pretty cool. When I was in Grayling, I think the old AuSable fly shop is going to be renting kayaks with them. They said they had one in the back and were going to install it - not sure if they meant it will be installed on a kayak to buy or to rent....


----------

